# Bought a military surplus pistol today, what did I get?



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone can give me some background on this thing! I bought it because it was all metal, built like a tank, and only $120.00 out the door with 1 box of Sellier&Bellot ammo. The grips have the CZ logo, and it says on the left side of the slide, CREVENA ZASTAVA-Cal. 7,65mm Mod. 70, on the right side of the slide it says MADE IN YUGOSLAVIA. On the right side of the frame just in from of the trigger it says, P W ARMS, REDMOND WA. This pistol is a single action and has a very heavy trigger.

If you want a picture go to gunbroker.com and type in "zastava 70"

What the heck did I buy?


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

As evidenced by your post you bought a CZ model 70 :wink: Hummm.... 7.62mm is about 1.38mm off a pansy weapon.....Would that make it ultra pansy or perhaps a pantywaist weapon?  :lol: Anyways have fun with your pea shooter, you can't go wrong with any gun for $120.00 even if it is wussy. :beer:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> As evidenced by your post you bought a CZ model 70 Hummm.... 7.62mm is about 1.38mm off a pansy weapon.....Would that make it ultra pansy or perhaps a pantywaist weapon?


I knew someone would point that out! No, its not my usual manly .45, but for $120.00 I thought what the heck! It shoots really good, at 15 yards I can keep 8 shots under 3 inches. So it will probably get assigned as a ATV snake gun, since I don't have to worry about bouncing it around at $120.00. If it proves to be ultra reliable, it may become a CCW back up gun, back up to my .45 of course!

:sniper:


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

At that price you can't be blamed nothing beats a cheap handgun to keep in a glove box or somthing. I finally just got a beat up 22LR single shot rifle to keep in my truck all my other guns are to nice to just let bang around. Sounds like you got a good buy. :beer:


----------

